# PCV Covered under powertrain warranty



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

s3obed said:


> Hi,
> I noticed my 2012 Cruze wants to shut off while I am at a stop light (it appears to be stalling). Next day the check engine light turned on. I took it to Autozone and the primary code that popped up was 0171. I took it to a mechanic and he says my PCV needs to be replaced. He didn't charge me for looking at it but I'm wondering if I should take it to my dealer. I have 48k miles and my powertrain warranty is still active so I am curious to know if this falls under it. I don't want to take it in and get charged a $100 diagnostic fee plus the labor and part in addition to it. The mechanic I took it to said he'd charge $140 for it which includes the part. Appreciate your help.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

There are plenty of dealer mechanics on here and until they chime in, read this: PCV Valve Covered under PowerTrain Warranty


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

s3obed said:


> Hi,
> I noticed my 2012 Cruze wants to shut off while I am at a stop light (it appears to be stalling). Next day the check engine light turned on. I took it to Autozone and the primary code that popped up was 0171. I took it to a mechanic and he says my PCV needs to be replaced. He didn't charge me for looking at it but I'm wondering if I should take it to my dealer. I have 48k miles and my powertrain warranty is still active so I am curious to know if this falls under it. I don't want to take it in and get charged a $100 diagnostic fee plus the labor and part in addition to it. The mechanic I took it to said he'd charge $140 for it which includes the part. Appreciate your help.


The valve cover is included in powertrain coverage.
The PCV is integral with the valve cover and because of this it becomes a covered repair.

Rob


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The PCV valve is integral to the intake manifold, and there's a burst disk integral to the valve cover. Both of them need to be inspected when your car is brought in or you will continue to have PCV problems. Both are covered under powertrain warranty.


----------



## s3obed (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I have an appointment with the dealership Tuesday and they said they still have to diagnose it and see if it will be covered under the warranty. That's fine and all but I guess I will make my argument if they give me any issues.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

s3obed said:


> Thanks for the info. I have an appointment with the dealership Tuesday and they said they still have to diagnose it and see if it will be covered under the warranty. That's fine and all but I guess I will make my argument if they give me any issues.


Welcome to the forum, s3obed,

We can certainly recognize how upsetting unexpected vehicle concerns can be, and we apologize for any displeasure. Please know that your feedback is of utmost importance and that our team is only a private message away. We welcome the opportunity to further discuss with you and encourage you to send a message at your earliest convenience.

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

